# Road to Mexico



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

It's my birthday in Aug and I'm turning 40 so we're off to Mexico. I'm now 2st heavier than my avatar. I need to get lean again for the holiday. I'm not going by weight but bf%, I'm hoping to get as close to my avatar as possible.

The usual test, tren, mast cycle.

175mg test, 100mg trenE, 100mg mastP eod upto the 11th of August when we leave.

I'll post up pics every 2 weeks as pics don't lie.

Let's get it on.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice one mate. Good luck. What lab are you using?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bit of fusion, pharmachem and medtech (few other leftovers) kick started with fastrip 230 fusion.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

All I can say is "Watch out Mexico" :thumb:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon. chest/Tri's

Incine bb press 100kg x 6, 80kg x 8

Flat db press 40kgs x 8

Flat db flyes 20kg x 7

Great pump

Bb skull crushers 45kg x 8

All done.

Thinking of getting some raw winny powder to add to the cycle. Run 100mg ed.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed back/hams

Standing reverse grip rows 120kg x 6, 100kg x 7

Wide hammer grip pull ups 7xbw 5xbw

Pull overs 9x 16slot.

Romanian deads 120kg x 7


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Where abouts in mexico?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

tommygunnz said:


> Where abouts in mexico?


Playa del Carmen. S****y all inclusive.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

ginnus21 said:


> Playa del Carmen. S****y all inclusive.


I've stayed there it's quite a bit from cancun but very nice the hotel was called Rivera maya or dome thing like that


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ibereo Quetzal. ***** Thomas Cook.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

im going in 3 and a bit weeks to playa del Carmen the blue bay esmarelda hopefully they have some well stocked pharmacies....


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

My fat foto's


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

ginnus21 said:


> My fat foto's


You don't look to bad mate but you will sh1t a brick when u see the size of those yanks lol I thought I was in good shape till I seen them


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Little stu said:


> You don't look to bad mate but you will sh1t a brick when u see the size of those yanks lol I thought I was in good shape till I seen them


Their bellies or their muscles...


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

ginnus21 said:


> Their bellies or their muscles...


Even the bar man looks like Arnold lol there's good gear for sale but expensive


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know it's expensive for the gear, we were there in 2009. Nice to see it on the shelf though. ;-)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

tommygunnz said:


> im going in 3 and a bit weeks to playa del Carmen the blue bay esmarelda hopefully they have some well stocked pharmacies....


Expensive over there mate, more than uk prices.

I've been 4 times and tried several pharmacies.

Stayed at the Royal Cancun last year, very nice hotel, £5800 for 2 weeks


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri quads calves delts

Front Squats 100kg x 6, 80kg x 8

Db single leg calf raises 40kg x 8

Log press 75kg x 9, 55kg x 10

Cable crucifixion 3 x 11

Haven't trained on a Fri in about 5 week's so took it easy.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed back/hams/bis

Pull ups hammer grip bw+10kg x 5 pb

Bentover bb rows 120kg x 6

Pullovers wide grip 17 on stack.

Straight leg deads 140kg x 7

Missed Mon bank holiday so did bis

Db alt curls 25kg x 8

Another good back pump, down to 17.5st and sticking to the diet.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri quads/calves/delts

Front Squats 100kg x 4 x 4

Single leg db calf raises 45kg x 8

Log press. 75kg x 8

Crucifixion crossover 3 x 8, 2 x 8

Started on the winny, had some left over from last year.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

you've got a pretty short amount of time, to lose a fair amount of fat; are you doing any cardio? If not, you need to train weights 2x day to burn the extra cals. How strict is your diet?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I work as a plasterer, apart from cereal in the morning, every other meal is meat (chicken, beef, pork or eggs) with green veg (peas, beans broccoli)

I know I'm a fair way off but I'm very strict with my diet(wife hates it) I'm not competing this time, so long as I look good on the beach and in photos I'll be happy.

Thanks for the input Ausbuilt, how've you been? haven't seen you on here much.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> you've got a pretty short amount of time, to lose a fair amount of fat; are you doing any cardio? If not, you need to train weights 2x day to burn the extra cals. How strict is your diet?


As above, (new to tapatalk)


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Everything is kicking in now. Sex drive thru the roof, crazy dreams but still sleeping. Sweating all the time.

Can't wait to get to the gym to train tonight. Photos on Sat. Hope to be able to see the changes. I see more veins when training, but still hanging around my gut. 10 weeks to go!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ginnus21 said:


> I work as a plasterer, apart from cereal in the morning, every other meal is meat (chicken, beef, pork or eggs) with green veg (peas, beans broccoli)
> 
> I know I'm a fair way off but I'm very strict with my diet(wife hates it) I'm not competing this time, so long as I look good on the beach and in photos I'll be happy.
> 
> Thanks for the input Ausbuilt, how've you been? haven't seen you on here much.


ah, always harder when you work physically; you do need some more energy (extra carbs); i do think office workers have it easier if having to do restricted carbs/cardio etc; probably hard to do clen too LOL, supplementing t3?

I had a crazy year at work as started a new business with 2 partners; still managed to compete (including training twice a day etc) but left little time for being on-line for fun. I did occasionally participate on a forum on FB, but gave that up time wise too. As things have settled down, i though i'd drop back in; so much better than US forums...


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> ah, always harder when you work physically; you do need some more energy (extra carbs); i do think office workers have it easier if having to do restricted carbs/cardio etc; probably hard to do clen too LOL, supplementing t3?
> 
> I had a crazy year at work as started a new business with 2 partners; still managed to compete (including training twice a day etc) but left little time for being on-line for fun. I did occasionally participate on a forum on FB, but gave that up time wise too. As things have settled down, i though i'd drop back in; so much better than US forums...


I'm using T3 3on 2 off, 100mcg, clen 20mcg on the 2 off days (seriously overdosed clen)

I think my carbs in the morning get me through the day. Now that it's warming up I'm sweating twice as much. I have sea salt at hand if I feel any cramps coming on, an drinking 4-6Ltrs water a day.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ginnus21 said:


> I'm using T3 3on 2 off, 100mcg, clen 20mcg on the 2 off days (seriously overdosed clen)
> 
> I think my carbs in the morning get me through the day. Now that it's warming up I'm sweating twice as much. I have sea salt at hand if I feel any cramps coming on, an drinking 4-6Ltrs water a day.


LOL, oh yeah same clen as I'm using (D-hacks) by the sound of it!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> LOL, oh yeah same clen as I'm using (D-hacks) by the sound of it!


Actually Genesis clen, their t3 was the nuts also, but can't seem to get it anymore.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon chest/Tri's

Decline press 140kg x 3 120kg x 8

Incine db press 40kg x 7

High cable flyes 7 x 7, 5 x 9

Bb skull crushers 45kg x 6 to

Close grip bb press x 5

Great chest pump today, fully exhausted Tri's also. Bring on Wed.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed back/hams

Bent over underhand bb rows 120kg x 6, 100kg x 8

Wide grip pull ups bw x 5

Pullovers 16 x 9

Stiff leg deads 150kg x 5.

Starting to see new veins coming thru,


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just got back from two weeks In Mexico mate was brillient, lovely place lovely weather lovely people. Can't recommend the country enough.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

PD89 said:


> I just got back from two weeks In Mexico mate was brillient, lovely place lovely weather lovely people. Can't recommend the country enough.


Did you go all inclusive? If so did you enjoy the Rum?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

ginnus21 said:


> Did you go all inclusive? If so did you enjoy the Rum?


Yeah all inclusive was drinking mojito's everyday! I was abit reluctant going all inclusive because I've had bad experiences doing that in Europe where they try to scam you out of the good spirits and only certain times etc etc, completely different in Mexico the service is top class.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

PD89 said:


> Yeah all inclusive was drinking mojito's everyday! I was abit reluctant going all inclusive because I've had bad experiences doing that in Europe where they try to scam you out of the good spirits and only certain times etc etc, completely different in Mexico the service is top class.


The Caribbean is a different class compared to Europe/N Africa in terms of AI. Cuba is really nice also. I'll be living on mojito's in 10weeks time... Mmmmmm


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Get on the cuba libre with 7 year old Havana club rum


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Get on the cuba libre with 7 year old Havana club rum


I've still got 2ltrs of 7yo Havana Club from Cuba! Great stuff.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri, quads/calves/delts

Squats 150kg x 4 110kg x 10

Single leg db calf raises 45kg x 8

Db military press 32.5kg x 5, 25 x 8

Lateral raises 12.5kg x 6, 10 x 5, 7.5 x 5

Took a while to get into the groove for Squats, had to do quite a few warm up sets. Then felt strong.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Still fat [email protected] But I can see the progress. More veins, slight definition coming through.

No need to panic, 9 weeks to go... :-S


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Chest/bi's

Flat bb bench 120kg x 5, 100kg x 8

Incine db press 40kg x 6

Incine db flyes 22.5kg x 6

Db alt curls 27.5kg x 8

Got some hgh coming tomorrow, just run out Fri. Giving global labs a try, 10iu m/w/f


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Back/Hams

Hammer grip pull ups bw + 10kg x 6, bw x 6

Bent over rows 100kg x 8

Db pullovers 42.5kg x 5 (bit too heavy)

Straight leg deads 150kg x 6

Another good back pump, while flexing, I got told I was showing off... Must have looked better than usual.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri Quads/calves/Delts

Front Squats 100kg x 6, 80kg x 9

Db single leg calf raises 47.5kg x 8

Military press 80kg x 4, 60kg x 9

Crucifixion crossover 3 x 7, 2 x 7, 1 x 6


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Chest/Tri's

Incine bb press 100kg x 8, 80kg x 7

Flat db press 35kg x 7

Cable flyes high 7 x 8, 6 x 6

Bb skull crushers 45kg x 7 to close grip press 45kg x 7

Another great pump, I can see more of my upper chest becoming visible. I can see my abs with the right lighting now, still a while to go till I'm happy. Photo's on Sat.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Getting hungry for junk. I know I've go just under 8 weeks to go. Gotta 50th birthday to go to this weekend so will probably have a few drinks. Will take it easy.

Been using a kango at work for 2 days so a bit knackered. Pulled a muscle in my neck shaggin Mon night, still painful. See how I go training back tonight.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed back/hams

Bent over underhand bb rows 120kg x 6, 100kg x 10

Pullups bw x 7

Pullovers cable 35.5kg x 9

Bb stiff leg deads 140kg x 4

Bit knackered after back workout. Wanted to get home and watch Aussie Dutch game. Aussies played well, shame we couldn't hold on. Just need to beat/draw Spain and we're 3rd! Played very well for our group draw.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Still plugging away, I think I'm around the same bf that I was when I started dieting last year in Jan. Not as aggressive with t3-4 as last year. I'm using WC t3 this time and not sure how well dosed it is. 7 weeks to go.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon chest/bi's

Dips bw x 15 (struggled to get into the groove)

Incline bb press 80kg x 9

Incline db flyes 22.5kg x 7

Alt db curls 30kg x 8, 20kg x 7


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Back/Hams

Hammer grip pull ups bw+10kg x 5, bw x 6

Bent over rows 100kg x 8

Pullovers db 40kg x 8

Stiff leg deads 140kg x 7

Still holding 110kg bw, fat decreasing. Hgh working a treat, switched from pinning delts to abdominal subq. Can feel it getting tighter every week.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri quads calves delts

Bit tired this week. 2 nights doing mates front room.

Seated db press 40kg x 9, 30kg x 7

Bent over rear delt raises 30kg x 10

Seated side laterals 12.5kg x 8


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Chest/Tri's

Flat bench 120kg x 6 100kg x 9

Incline db press 30kg (slo n deep) x 8

Db flyes 22.5kg x 8

Bb skull crushers 45kg x 7 to press x 5

Upper chest really showing through now, veins coming out on my calves. Should come together in time for Mexico.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Back

One arm db rows 50kg x 10

Wide grip chins bw x 6

Wide grip cable pullovers 14 x 10

Decline leg raises x 16


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri quads/calves/delts

Squats 2sec pause at bottom 120kg x 4 x 4

Single leg db calf raises 40kg x 9

Log press 85kg x 6 pb

Rear delt raises 30kg x 9

Side laterals 12.5kg x 7

Blow out last night, ribs chips and chocolate. Tough week climbing scaffolding, and working in the sun.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

5 week's to go

Mon Chest / bi's

Incline bb press 100kg x 8 80kg x 7

Flat db press 40kg x 8

Cable flyes 7 x 9

Seated db curls 30kg x 8

Standing concentration curls 15kg x 10

Great chest pump today, gave my bi's an extra set to see how it feels for the week.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Back/hams

Hammer grip pull ups wide bw +10kg x 4 x 4

Bb rows 100kg x 9

Pullovers 40kg x 8

Straight leg deads db 50kg x 8

Got cramp in my hamstring on pullups. Body looks good when pumped, slowly getting more ripped.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Switched from pharmachem to Rohm TrenE. Pc absolute dog doodoo. Now sleepless nights, sweats, was a waste of a couple of weeks waiting for trenE to kick. Just needed to get another 10ml to finish before I go to Mexico. Managed to get some Neuro pharma TrenE and some pharma sust. Will jab a couple of ml of sust before I fly out.

Pics on Saturday.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

4weeks to go.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri quads /calves/delts

Front Squats 100kg x 7, 60kg x 9

Single leg db calf raises 40kg x 8

Military press 80kg x 7, 60kg x 9


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Chest/Tri's

Decline press 120kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Incine db press 37.5kg x 7

Flat db flyes 22.5kg x 7

Db lying extentions 20kg x 9 to db tri press 20kg x 6

Got asked if I was bulking up. No just losing bf!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Back/hams

Reverse grip bb rows 120kg x 9 100kg x 8

Wide grip pull ups bw x 7

Wide grip cable pullovers 40kg x 9

Stiff leg deads 120kg x 8


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri quads/delts

Squats 150kg x 2, 70kg x 9

Log press 95kg x 1.5, 75kg x 8

Bent over db raises 30kg x 10

Seated raises 12kg x 7, 8kg x 9


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking loads leaner, bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks mate, been trying really hard, did have 3/4 tub of icecream today, just so hot and sweaty last few days. But that's probably it until the holiday.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

ginnus21 said:


> Thanks mate, been trying really hard, did have 3/4 tub of icecream today, just so hot and sweaty last few days. But that's probably it until the holiday.


Probably? Haha.

Be uber strict with yourself now, you've not got long to go, then you can destroy the all-inc. :thumb:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Chest/bi's

Flat bench 120kg x 5, 100kg x 7

Incline db press 30kg x 8

Incline db flyes 20kg x 8

Db alt curls 30kg x 8

Standing concentration curls 15kg x 10 (too light)


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Back/hams

Wide hammer grip pull ups bw+10kg x 5, bw x 7

Bent over bb rows 100kg x 9

Pullovers db 40kg x 11

Stiff leg deads 140kg x 8


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in Disneyland Paris... Diet shot for 4 days... Mmmmmm not good.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thurs Back/Hams

One arm db rows 50kg x 10

Pullups 7 x bw

Pullovers 40kg x 9

Stiff leg deads 140kg x 8

Nice to be back in the gym after nearly a week off. 9 days to go, Paris was a disaster for my diet, only one proper meal in 4days.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri quads/calves

One leg leg press 100kg x 8

One leg calf raises 40kg x 11

Seated db press 37.5kg x 8

Bent over db raises 25kg x 11

Cable laterals 2 x 11

Still 108.2kg losing bf. Getting my chest and back waxed on Tues night, only 5 work days left.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Chest/bi's

Decline bb press 130kg x 7, 100kg x 7

Incline db press 37.5kg x 7

Flat db flyes 20kg x 9

Db alt curls 27.5kg x 7

Concentration curls 17.5kg x 9

After finishing chest did most muscular pose in the mirror, looked quite impressive, plenty of veins and nice pump. If possible I'll take some pics on Friday after delts, last workout before Mexico.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I'm ready for Mexico.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have a good holiday, looking much better, enjoy the mexican girlies!


----------

